# 2005 Maxima Door Locks



## Bsiren (Mar 8, 2011)

I just bought this car and the Driver side door lock doesn't work. I think the switch is bad, but I am not sure. Sometimes it will lock the other doors, but never the drivers door. When using the keyless remote, all the doors will lock and unlock except the drivers. If I hit the button from inside the car and the doors don't lock, if I then open the door, the alarm goes off. The lock also seems to stick and then I get locked out of the car. Someone please tell me what is going on with this car. :wtf:


----------

